# Easy Reference Guide



## iksnip (Dec 2, 2014)

Is there a site or book that is good to provide a quick reference of fish origin, required ph levels, and required temp range?

thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for one that is new to the hobby i like to suggest the book " EXOTIC AQUARIUM FISHES " by William T. Innes..first published in 1935 it is considered by many to be the bible of fishkeeping.there are many editions...it is best to start with the 19th edition from 1966...great basic information...i collect this book and currently have about 20 copies from various years... 
there is also a good series called the Baensch Atlas..there are 4 or so for fresh water species..pricey , but good books...i am sure that all of these books can be found on ebay..


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I second what lohachata said. Exotic Aquarium Fishes by William T Innes, 19th edition revised from 1966, is a great book and very interesting. I have read it. You learn a lot and it has so much information in it.


----------

